# Anyone know where I can get these?



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

http://www.liveaquaria.com/product/prod_display.cfm?c=830+1100+1051&pcatid=1051

I realllyyyy want a pair of them. But I've never ordered live fish from a site before. Anyone had experience with this site.. 

But anyway, anybody know any websites that has these and gets the to your house fish alive and healthy. Or any stores I may have in my area? (I live in South Carolina)

~Thanks!


----------



## P.senegalus (Aug 18, 2011)

I seen them at my petsmart.


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

P.senegalus said:


> I seen them at my petsmart.


I've been waiting for our petsmart to get a new shippment for weeks now. But 4 weeks has gone by and no fancy guppies. Urgh!


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

try www.aquabid.com more guppies than you could imagine....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> try www.aquabid.com more guppies than you could imagine....


I've looked at them all. But alot are so dang expensive. I don't understand the website. How much is shipping and the fish. I see prices like 100-50. Some are low enough for me, but i don't understand the shipping...


----------



## lohachata (Jan 27, 2006)

sometimes auctions give shipping costs up front...sometimes you have to use the "ask seller a question" option....ask them about shipping to your zip code..
i have been buying on AB for several years and rarely have had a problem....


----------



## ZebraDanio12 (Jun 17, 2011)

lohachata said:


> sometimes auctions give shipping costs up front...sometimes you have to use the "ask seller a question" option....ask them about shipping to your zip code..
> i have been buying on AB for several years and rarely have had a problem....


Thanks! I found I few I'd love. So pretty. I'll see if i can get some.


----------

